# Latest movie trends...



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Is writing and casting a child character with severe asthma/life threatening breathing disorders which will weigh heavily on how a film plays out the latest shark attack/kidnapped child breaking news story in hollywood?

I've now seen this in Panic Room, Signs, and the thoroughly horrible Trapped. Well Charlize Theron still looks good so maybe "thoroughly" is a bit too harsh but... any other movies in recent memory like this or other strange hollywood trends? 

I'd personally like to see more movies with endings straight out of the Arlington Road coffers where things aren't completely tidied up in 90 minutes plus with the storybook hugs, kisses, everything is wonderful now Leave it to Beaver smarm.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

wrll, you COULD go see "lord of the rings" again-THAT movie's loose ends won't get tied up for at least another 24 months and will hardly have what could be catagorized as a happy ending(so rumour has it-i think they unfortunately released the paperback movie adaptations a bit early on this film, ruining it for those who can't resist "spoilers">..)


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Actually it is about 14 months to get to the end... The next installment comes out in 2 months, and the final Dec 2003.

Matrix is going to do a 6 month sequel series... A cliff hanger in the summer of 2003 and the conclusion at the end of 2003.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I thought the girl in panic room was diabetic? And if my daughter were tracking that low a blood sugar level, I'd have her eat every piece of "sugar free" candy and gum in sight. JMHO.

Panic room reminded of that butchy Sigourney Weaver in one of the Aliens movies where she had to protect the helpless little girl from the big evil monster. "Oh great now I've made a clean spot."

Makes you yearn for MadMax type films with its self reliant feral child......


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

She was diabetic. The trend I was referring to was more of a child in jeapordy of dying deal which I should have done a better job in clarifying. Girl in panic room could have easily slipped into a diabetic coma.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Yeah, we have a diabetic in the family and it's surprising how some brands of "sugar free" foods will spike her blood sugar level quite a bit. I'm sure anyone with an insulin dependent diabetic family member who is about to drop into a coma would have been grabbing every piece of candy in that room. Instead, she just left the stuff sitting there. I know it's just a movie, but still I wonder if they even talked to any diabetics about these scenes.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i hate going to child in jep flicks and if i know in advance that it's going to be one, i usually just stay home....


----------

